# What's your favorite thing to do at Disney?



## Serina (Jan 13, 2011)

Other than the parks, what's your favorite thing to do at Disney?

We have done the Pirates and Pals Tour (w/nephew-7yrs) and the Epcot Segway Tour (DS:16 yrs) and loved them both! Great memories and pictures!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 13, 2011)

Won't call it my "favorite", but we enjoy visiting the different resorts at Christmas time to see all the decorations.  LOVE the chocolate carousel at BC!

Also, we enjoy visiting the various countries at Epcot.  Be sure to see the ladies "comedian" group at Italy (they are a hoot!, but beware, you may be chosen out of the audience to become part of their skit).

We have also done the behind the scenes tour at the Land in Epcot which is quite inexpensive (considering prices at Disney) and enjoyed that.

We have annual passes so can take our time at the parks which makes our visits so much more enjoyable.  If we can't get on a ride, or see a show, we know we always have "next time".


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 13, 2011)

The last couple of trips, my kids have got into the Kim Possible missions in Epcot.

The kids love Innoventions, too.

Many people look for Hidden Mickey's, but we haven't really got into that.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantasia Gardens mini golf, fairways course.

Dinner at Ohana during fireworks.

Sitting by the firepit at AKL.

Waterpark lazy river.

H


----------



## chriskre (Jan 13, 2011)

Food & Wine Festival and the Christmas decorations.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 14, 2011)

We took the Sunrise Safari Tour (which is only available for Concierge Level) and we absolutely loved it and the breakfast buffet the follows. It was one of the highlights of our trip!


----------



## icydog (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a few that stand out but not necessarily done on a yearly basis. 

I like the Illuminations Cruise from Epcot. 
The Christmas decorations at the different hotels and parks
The Osborne Christmas Lights
The wonderful water park for kids at Kidani Village
Eating in wonderful restaurants like our favorite, Boma 
The carriage ride through Ft Wilderness
The hayride through Ft Wilderness
Segway tour of Epcot
Concierge tour of Animal Kingdom


----------



## Serina (Jan 16, 2011)

Great ideas...keep 'em coming!


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 17, 2011)

*Favorite things to do at Disney.*

My kids love pin trading!  I gives them a chance to talk to cast members and ask lots and lots of questions.  They love trying to get sets of Hidden Mickey pins.  I went on Ebay and purchased 30 pins before our trip and then when we got there they each had 15 pins to start trading.  It's fun and interesting!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 17, 2011)

The Illumination Cruise is also wonderful!


----------



## rwpeterson (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pressed Pennies*

We did this at Disneyland, but I assume you could do it at WDW world too.

I searched online and found the location of all the pressed penny machines throughout Disneyland.  I gave each one of our children a $10 roll of quarters and about 50 pennies.  Once inside the park, I bought a pressed penny collector's book for each child.

The kids had a great time and the whole thing cost less than $20 per child, which we considered a bargain. The kids are all in their late teens now and they still look at their penny books and remember funny things about finding all those machines.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 22, 2011)

Not really something we "do" in Disney - but we did hire the Disney Florist to do in room decorations for my DD 3rd birthday.  I still love watching the video of that time with her.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 22, 2011)

Whenever we stay on property, we take half a day to ride the transportation system - monorail and boats. We stop in at the resorts. It gives us a Disney moment without going to the parks.


----------



## k20ep3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Downtown Disney you can watch a movie ,eat or shop it has it all and the best part about it is it one of the only disney thing you can do thats free


----------



## dddone (Feb 3, 2011)

We did the "Behind the Seeds tour" at Epcot with our 7 year old son and we all loved it.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/behind-the-seeds.htm

_Description

Discover these secrets and more on this special backstage tour in The Land pavilion at Epcot. Go alligator gazing, release lady bugs in greenhouses and explore hydroponic crops from around the world. Then sprout seeds in your pocket to plant your own Disney magic at home.

Tour Highlights include:

    * Testing your senses with an herb-and-spice challenge and a vegetable taste-test
    * Visiting the fish farm during feeding time while also checking out the alligators
    * Releasing lady bugs into the greenhouse to help protect the plants
    * Sprouting a seed in your pocket to start your very own garden when you get home
    * Exploring amazing crops from around the world and gigantic fruits and vegetables, all grown without soil – bring your camera for some real close-ups!
    * Discovering some of the latest plant-growing techniques
    * Taking home some great ideas for your own garden

Details updated 23 August 2010
- Offered daily 11:15am, 12pm, 1:30pm, 3pm, 4:30pm 
- No age restrictions.
- 1 hour duration.
- $12.00 per Guest 3-9, $16.00 per Guest 10+ (Theme park admission is required.)
- Same day reservations can be made at the tour desk on the lower level of The Land, to the left of the Soarin’. Guests may book a tour in advance by calling 407-939-TOUR._​


----------

